# Energy shakes?



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 25, 2015)

So I have a few things in my diet that I know are complete garbage and are holding me back.

I also have like 20 pounds of vanilla protein in my bedroom that I never took because I just kept eating more. 

I would like to use the protein up since I paid for it and I hate wasting money. So throwing it out is out of the question.

Anyway I'm looking for some morning breakfast shakes that can give me that boost of energy like a cup of coffee or energy drink can.

I normally mix a scoop or 2 of protein with some milk and oats, add some peanut butter in there with a banana and I'm good to go.

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 25, 2015)

You could always pick up some bulk caffeine and throw a little in there if you're looking for that caffeine buzz.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 25, 2015)

brew coffee drink one cup black for the kick then use the rest to make a shake with milk boom!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 25, 2015)

I will have to definitely look into both.

The thing that sucks is that I work long hours and lift for 2 when I get home so the sleep isn't what I want. The mornings are always ruff


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 26, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> So I have a few things in my diet that I know are complete garbage and are holding me back.
> 
> I also have like 20 pounds of vanilla protein in my bedroom that I never took because I just kept eating more.
> 
> ...



Holy moly 20 pounds of vanilla protein lol. If I even look at that much protein I will gain 5 pounds. I'd be doing curls with the bag of fart powder.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well the 10 pounds was initially mine, then I acquired the others because my buddies didn't like the flavor of it, it was too bland or something. Idk sissies


----------



## bvs (Aug 26, 2015)

brew up a shot of espresso coffee and throw it into your shake, it will be a sort of vanilla espresso iced coffee


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2015)

bvs said:


> brew up a shot of espresso coffee and throw it into your shake, it will be a sort of vanilla espresso iced coffee



Good idea, he may shit himself but I've done this in the past... 

May cause multiple ulcers but at least ur energized as ur stomach is tearing itself to shreds


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 26, 2015)

Lmao doesn't sound like fun YaYa


----------



## DarrylSpiers (Nov 7, 2015)

Energy shakes are good for health and provide our body so much energy. I drink banana shake everyday because it has iron and lot of important minerals and vitamins that are good for energy.


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 7, 2015)

first thing in the AM I mix up a super advanced whey isolate chocolate and then take all of my vitamins with (2) Caffeine pills, I get Jet alert from walmart. like $4 for 90 pills. I then make a 20 oz cup of folgers and drink that going up the road. I leave at 4 or 5 am and get home late. I drink 4C energy rush powder drinks or rockstar zero punched during the day. and esp before I get to the gym. I get the 4C Energy Rush from shoppers usually on sale 2 for $7


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 7, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> So I have a few things in my diet that I know are complete garbage and are holding me back.
> 
> I also have like 20 pounds of vanilla protein in my bedroom that I never took because I just kept eating more.
> 
> ...



Vanilla powder + instant coffee = vanilla coffee breakfast shake brother


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll give it a shot. I used to do a half gallon of milk and instant coffee. that was good but too much sugar


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 7, 2015)

jojo58 said:


> I'll give it a shot. I used to do a half gallon of milk and instant coffee. that was good but too much sugar



I actually use water in my shakes but that greatly depends on the protein powder. Some mix and taste well in water, others don't.


----------

